# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Argentina: bajaron las exportaciones de miel

## Polinizaciones

*Pasados los primeros siete meses de este año, las ventas de miel a los mercados externos disminuyeron considerablemente llegando a un 20% menos que durante el mismo periodo de 2013 y cercano al 15% respecto de 2012.*Según datos de informe elaborado por el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad y Calidad Agroalimentaria (Senasa), durante el periodo mencionado de 2014 se han vendido 39.172 toneladas, mientras que en el mismo periodo de 2013, se exportaron 48.098 toneladas.Las cifras de producción entregadas coinciden con las estimaciones para la última cosecha de aproximadamente 55 mil toneladas, contra las más de 64 mil registradas durante el año pasado.De las 39.172 toneladas exportadas, 26.809 fueron comercializadas en Estados Unidos, 3.854 en Alemania y 1.860 en Japón.Sólo en el mes de julio del presente año, las ventas alcanzaron las 4.865 toneladas, de las cuales 3.000 fueron a EE.UU., 1.000 a Alemania y 300 a Japón. El resto se distribuyó en volúmenes menores entre Arabia Saudita, Indonesia, Suiza y Canadá.Entre otros productos de la colmena, se exportaron durante estos siete meses,  343 toneladas de cera, de las cuales 201 se mandaron a Estados Unidos, 98 a Alemania y 44 a Japón.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Argentina: poca miel y aumento de los precios Argentina: aumenta el precio de la miel Argentina: segundo exportador mundial de miel Argentina: etiquetas electrónicas para garantizar trazabilidad de la miel Precios mayoristas del pollo bajaron en 35% debido a sobreproducción, afirma Minag

----------

